# Webbing and Grit



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Someone suggested to me that they sell a good grip additive for non-skid surfaces at home depot, has anyone ever used it?
Also can I use the krylon webbing spray over interlux bright side paint? I need to tone down the brightness a bit.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Never been there or done that...but quite a few others here have.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=krylon+webbing+site%3Amicroskiff.com&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=8ec9ea851cee2c5b


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i first painted the deck of the mud minnow with brightside and found it way to slippery so i mixed in some of the no skid texture (its just like fine grit sand) in another batch of brightside then rolled it on, been working great ever since


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Interdeck is Interlux Brightside pre-mixed with the grit.










It's what I used to finish the decks on the Slipper.










The non-skid works, but isn't so abrasive so as to remove skin.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hey Brett is that paint really smooth and uniform? I used the west marine version on my gheenoe and didn''t like it, it was basically paint with some sand in it, but like beach sand instead of fine ground particles.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The non-skid is an extremely fine grit, that when mixed thoroughly, leaves a very even finish.
Stirring has to be done every couple of minutes during application, to prevent the grit from settling out.


Close up of the deck in garage lighting, flash washed out the image...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

looks good, I'll have to go pick some up. And it looks like the krylon webbing holds up pretty well too so I'll be looking for that as well.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the pic that bretts showing is how the mud minnow looks and pretty sure i got my no skid a lowes


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks guys, I haven't found the webbing locally so I'll have to order it and apply it at a later time. I did end up buying the grip additive at lowes because if I didn't I would have had to buy 2 cans of paint, one with grip, one without, for the areas that need touching up. I'll be touching up the tops, making new hatch lids, painting with the grip added, and then adding the truck bedliner to the rubrails in the next few days.

On a big big side note, West Marine definately does price matching! I printed out a page from jamestowndistributers.com that said they sell it for $26.99, west marines price was $42.99  
I think the guy messed up cause I got a can of paint and a 4ich inspection hatch which was supposed to be $15, but my total bill came to only $28? :-/ :-?
I asked twice if he was sure that was the total with the hatch and he said yes, so I gots me a sweet deal!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

For the webbing, I went with polyester resin, webbing solution, black pigment dye, and acetone on my skiff.
But I believe the paint has to be fresh, and a catalyzed paint for it to work.

I mixed 1:1 catalyzed polyester resin with webbing solution.
I put the black pigment in, and then if I remember correctly it was 10% Acetone.
I sprayed it out of a regular HVLP spray gun with a 1.4 nozzle.
It turned out great.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks but thats too much money to spend just for me to web my boat. Plus I don't have a gun or large compressor. I did some research and found alot of people used the krylon wedding spray on thier boats, I found a few blogs that further said the webbing lasted longer then the boat paint they used. 
I ordered 3 cans of the webbing spray yesterday from ace, only $5 a can.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have recently painted the floor of my lowsider with Valspar Duramax paint with "Sharkskin" anti skid mixed in. The texture is still smooth, but it is very slip resistant.

I buy the Krylon Webbing spray from Mr Art at $4.09 per 4 oz can.

I am so ready for the duck season to open. I have a tiller extension on my old 4 hp Johnson weedless and with scout out the trails into the marsh sunday.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Ooops!! I forgot to add the URL.

http://www.misterart.com/g1353/Krylon-Webbing-Spray-Faux-Finish.htm

Best,
Frank_S


----------

